# Need help and idea for my bonus room



## Rocquesolid (Jan 22, 2012)

So here's what I'd like to do. In my bonus room I'd like to put some kind of shelving on each side of my fireplace/tv. I like the idea of the floating shelves. I would need enough shelving for my amp blu ray player Xbox and cable box. Would like some ideas and where to purchase the shelving. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## Highside (Jan 4, 2010)

Just like most things, it all depends. When you mean floating, are you still willing to attach to the wall with some type of hidden fasteners? Do you want them to be wood, and match a mantle or hearth? Maybe more industrial or modern?

The big box stores have several modular style shelving set ups. We have something very similar to this on our entryway wall. http://www.lowes.com/pd_5656-46451-EFC-FS04-30_4294936606_4294937087_?productId=3551618&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Wall%2BMounted%2BShelving_4294936606_4294937087_%3Fpage%3D1%26Ns%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

The only downfall I see to floating type shelves is the ability to hold the weight with the depth you would need for AV equipment.

Maybe you could attach to the ceiling and make a pseudo floating look...?...


----------



## Rocquesolid (Jan 22, 2012)

Ya I still want to have hidden fasteners. I'd like them to be wood. Ya I've looked at ikea and the depth wasn't wide enough. I'll post pictures so you could give me any other ideas


----------

